# Goat/kid carcass disposal



## ksevern (Dec 12, 2012)

I have not had any goats die recently, but wondered how different folks dispose of dead kids or older animals. Methods I can think of include burial, cremation and composting. We have hogs and coyotes, so we don't want to encourage them to come to our place.

When I had a doe die last fall (unknown reasons), we had a brush pile to burn and we cremated. So I guess I'm wondering my options if we have a burn ban. Fortunately, it's raining here right now, but summer will be here before we know it and I have 11 does due to kid in the next three months.:boy:


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

ksevern said:


> I have not had any goats die recently, but wondered how different folks dispose of dead kids or older animals. Methods I can think of include burial, cremation and composting. We have hogs and coyotes, so we don't want to encourage them to come to our place.
> 
> When I had a doe die last fall (unknown reasons), we had a brush pile to burn and we cremated. So I guess I'm wondering my options if we have a burn ban. Fortunately, it's raining here right now, but summer will be here before we know it and I have 11 does due to kid in the next three months.:boy:


We just burry them and put chicken wire over it so the ***** and coyotes don't get em


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

We have the vet dispose of the body. It is certainly more pricey than taking care of it yourself but we don't want to encourage any type of predator to come around here.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

We dug a hole for a few that were butchered, but I'm putting up more pens so we'll probably dig a hold in the next pasture over (the landlord won't care since he has cattle).


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

We have a whole grave yard in the back of the pasture. It has my horse, three dogs, two goat. Those are the big goats. When we first started and we lost a baby and it was born dead it went into the trash can, but if it was one that I had over 24 hours, then it was buried. I believe I only buried two baby goats in the 12 years. That was years ago and they are in another area. 
I too use wire around them so nothing can get to them.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Different areas have different laws on the disposal of dead animals and most do not allow for you to bury then so if you plan to do that method be sure you dont have any neighbors that have a grudge watching. In most areas there are also services that come to you for pickup and disposal of deceased livestock; there are fees with this and I dont know what they are. Your vet also can offer this service and they are generally not cheap but a nice option.


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

When I lost my first 2 goats to coyotes we buried them. Afterwards I thought of a local wildlife sanctuary that has all predators - I think they would have love the bodies to feed to their animals. Now I don't think they would want them if they had been ill. I know some people might not agree with that (feeding the goats to the predators) but to me at least they would have gone to good use....


----------



## ksevern (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions. I would not want to pay someone for disposal unless I had to because I'm already losing money with the death of a goat! However, cremation is not always possible, so that leaves burial and composting (I read an article from Oklahoma Extension about that . I have 33 acres, so a suppose I could designate a burial area, and my Kubota has a backhoe that digs deep enough.

Hopefully, I won't need to worry about this very often


----------



## gafarmgirl (Jan 2, 2013)

Best thing get a burn barrel and just do it that way . If you Barry it animals will still come you don't need to spend money when you can do it your self best thing is burn it . Unless you have a farmer around y'all's way and ask him if he has a place where he dumps dead animals on his land and ask if you can as well. But I wouldn't do any thing else but burn it.


----------



## gafarmgirl (Jan 2, 2013)

Since you have 33 acres you might want to find a woody spot if you have one close to your property line and just dump them where the cyots can eat them .


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

We have our own pet cemetery. Only dogs and cats so far and I sure hope it's a good long time before either of our goaties pass, but when they do they'll be buried. That said, we're just a small homestead, not a real farm and all our critters are beloved pets. 

Our neighbors, who are actual ranchers, bury their dead in the field, pretty much where they die.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

we bury ours. My husband uses lime under and on the body..plus we go deep. We have tons coyotes and have had good success doing it this way. I like the chicken wire idea too : )


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

LOVE the idea of giving the carcass to a wildlife sanctuary. I only have two does, so hopefully wont be facing any deaths soon... but I might contact them and verify that they'd be interested. Only thing I've lost is chickens, and I just put them in the trash can. Feel kinda bad about it... but I live on a city lot and don't want to dig up any of my remaining yard. Even they might be of use to a wildlife place.


----------

